# lens/camera-holder plate



## xps (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello dear Forum Members

I have an issue with my 1.4x III extender. I was using an hard moving tripodhead at an wildlife photosession. Now the connector is loosen and the camera looses contakt with the extender. I have to exchange it. 
The advice from Canon service was to use an customizable arca-swiss compatiple plate that fixes the camera with the lens-holder and underpins the lens with two small rolls.
I am using an 7DII/5DIII with the 1.4x III extender and an 600mm II lens.
Which such plate is best for that combo.

Thank you much


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2016)

RRS has a kits for that:

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Kennan-Ward-Super-Tele-Package
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Lens-Support-Pkg-dual-Quick-Release

The second one has the 'two small rolls' mentioned, but doesn't support the camera, so the first sounds like what you're looking for. Costs about the same as a 1.4xIII, though. 

Still, something isn't right. As long as you're mounting the rig by the lens foot and not the camera body, the mounts should have no trouble supporting the weight of the body – I use my 600 II mostly with the 1.4xIII and the 1D X hanging off that, no issues. So it sounds like a defective extender. 

Unless what you mean by 'hard moving tripodhead' is that with the lens mounted by the foot, you need to apply excessive force to move the rig. In that case, the problem is with the head.


----------



## Skatol (Jun 9, 2016)

Sirui also makes something similar. I just received mine and had to modify it to work with my 600 and 1.4TC. The holes did not line up with the 1.4TC attached. I have the non IS version so it may work without requiring a modification on the newer versions.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024679-REG/sirui_bsrty350_ty_350_quick_release_plate.html


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 9, 2016)

xps said:


> Hello dear Forum Members
> 
> I have an issue with my 1.4x III extender. I was using an hard moving tripodhead at an wildlife photosession. Now the connector is loosen and the camera looses contakt with the extender. I have to exchange it.
> The advice from Canon service was to use an customizable arca-swiss compatiple plate that fixes the camera with the lens-holder and underpins the lens with two small rolls.
> ...



This may sound like something that needs not be mentioned, but I'll mention it at the risk of sounding dumb. With the big lenses, be sure to handle the camera/body combination by the lens (foot plate) rather than the camera to minimize torque at the mount. This also includes connecting straps to lens footplate rather than the base of the camera.

sek


----------



## xps (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tipps.
As written, it was my fault. I´ve adjusted he friction of the fix-mounted head in the watching hut much to high. So when I tried to follow an passing falcon, I heard an breaking sound....


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 10, 2016)

xps said:


> Thanks for the tipps.
> As written, it was my fault. I´ve adjusted he friction of the fix-mounted head in the watching hut much to high. So when I tried to follow an passing falcon, I heard an breaking sound....



Ouch! Lesson learned?
What head were you using?
Hope the cure isn't too expensive.


----------



## xps (Jun 30, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tipps.
> ...


Yes, of course. 
Ordered an FSB 8 a few weeks ago. Arrived, but has to be modified to fit Arca swiss.
373€+19€ shipping.... My great-grandson told me to write 100 times "Take care of your equipment" on a sheet...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi xps. 
Broken 1.4x III €379. 
Improved mount system €392
Being given lines by your great grandson, Priceless. ;D ;D
I hope you didn't cheat by doing it on a computer and copy / paste....... 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## xps (Jul 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi xps.
> Broken 1.4x III €379.
> Improved mount system €392
> Being given lines by your great grandson, Priceless. ;D ;D
> ...



Of course, not  You can´t imagine, how exactly an 7 year old "Dreikäsehoch" (small person) checks if you do not cheat.. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jul 2, 2016)

On the subject of this, where should I mount my 70-200 2,8 is ii with a 1dx on? the camera tripod plate or the lens tripod collar?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> On the subject of this, where should I mount my 70-200 2,8 is ii with a 1dx on? the camera tripod plate or the lens tripod collar?



Ideally on the lens tripod mount.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jul 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of this, where should I mount my 70-200 2,8 is ii with a 1dx on? the camera tripod plate or the lens tripod collar?
> ...



Even with the 1DX? I know I always did it on the lens tripod mount with my 5d3 and 5ds but with it being 850grams vs 1.2? or 1.3kg oh the 1DX I thought it would be betterto mount on the camera


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Cheekysascha said:
> ...



It isn't the weight per se, it is the leverage that weight exerts. The moment of the lens on a body mount is greater than the moment of a body on a lens mount.

Having said that I have used a 300 f2.8 IS on a 1DS Mkiii using the body mount and the results were fine.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Cheekysascha, PBD. 
Although what PBD said is undoubtedly correct the camera body is only a couple of inches from the mount to the back screen, a 2 inch lever, the lens is a foot long (give or take) and has a good deal of the weight near the front of the lens, a foot long lever. I would venture to say that it is also about the tripod head, a combination mounted at the body with a lens hanging out in front will cause the tripod head to want to sag, a combination mounted at the lens with a body hanging off the back and a lump of glass out front will be closer to neutrally balanced and therefore more stable in use. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


----------

